# Battle of Britain Ceremony



## observor 69 (4 Sep 2008)

Battle of Britain Ceremony
Sunday September 21, 2008 from 10:15 a.m. to 11:30 a.m.
Join us for an outstanding ceremony commemorating the 68th anniversary of the Battle of Britain. Enjoy a parade by veterans, Canadian Forces(CF) members, cadets and a magnificent fly-past by Second World War and current CF aircraft (weather permitting). Free parking available at Canadian Forces Base Rockcliffe, located on Codd’s Road, with frequent shuttle service to and from the Museum. Please note that the Museum parking will be restricted to veterans and persons with disabilities. Visitors are asked to be seated no later than 10:15 a.m. For more information please call 613-944-3293 or 613-993-4243.
This event is free of charge


----------



## observor 69 (8 Sep 2008)

68th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain 

Lancaster, Hurricane, Spitfire and CF aircraft fly-past
Central Band of the Canadian Forces and veterans on parade.

Sunday, September 21, 2008
10:15 a.m. - 11:30 a.m.

Canada Aviation Museum
Aviation and Rockliffe Parkway
Ottawa, Ontario

The 68th Anniversary Battle of Britain Ceremony will feature:

Fly-pasts* by Vintage Wings of Canada and Russell Aviation Group’s Spitfires and Hurricanes, Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum's Avro Lancaster, Canadian Forces' CF-18 Hornet fighter jets, CH-146 Griffon, CC-144 Challenger, CC-150 Polaris and the CC-177 Globemaster III 
The Central Band of the Canadian Forces, Air Command Pipes & Drums 
Canadian Forces members on parade alongside Second World War veterans 
Wreath laying, Reveille and two minutes of silence 


http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca:80/site/newsroom/BoB/battle_68th_e.asp


----------



## K225 (11 Sep 2008)

The Vintage Wings of Canada Fall Open House is on September 20th at Gatineau Quebec.the day before. While not an airshow this will highlight the Battle of Britian with the flypast on the Sunday at the aviation Museum. The CWH Lancaster will be joined by the fighters from VWC and the Russell Group with the practice sessions for the flypast on Saturday, weather permitting. Also the Sabre will be unveiled in her temporary markings. She will be test flown by Paul Kissman and made ready for her journey to CFB Cold Lake where Jim Beliveau, Canada's premier fighter painter, will have a go at her to turn her into Hawk One. For the open house she will be in Centennial of Flight colours and Canadian roundels. 
Should be an awesome event and the price is right, free!
Check the VWC site for details: http://www.vintagewings.ca/page?s=63&lang=en-CA
For more on the Hawk 1 project: http://blog.hawkone.ca/


----------



## gwp (16 Sep 2008)

Sept. 11, 2008

NEW AIR FORCE MEMORIAL HONOURS ALL

ESQUIMALT, B.C. ─ His Honour, Steven Point, Lt-Gov. of British Columbia will assist to unveil a cairn in Pioneer Square next to Christ Church Cathedral on Sunday at 1:30 p.m., “Dedicated to the memory of all who served in aviation supporting Canadian, and Allied Forces in two World Wars, Korea, the Cold War, Peace Operations and Training in the continuing struggle for the common cause of world peace.”  As well as Air Forces, the cairn recognizes Naval, Army and Civilian aviators and all those who supported them and is placed by the family and friends of deceased Lt.-Gen. R.J. (Reg) Lane, DSO, DFC, CD.  Mrs.Barbara Lane, herself a World War Two veteran, will participate in the unveiling with His Honour.  
The Lieutenant Governor will lay a wreath at the new memorial and Col William Veenhof, Commanding Officer of Regional Air Control Element (Pacific) will represent serving members of the Canadian Forces.  
Following the cairn unveiling, the parade, of veterans, current serving CF members and air cadets led by 443 Maritime Helicopter Squadron Pipes and Drums, will move into Christ Church Cathedral where there will be a memorial church service led by Very Reverend Logan McMenamie, Dean of Columbia. After the service there will be a public reception in the courtyard of the Cathedral.
  	For six decades the Sunday closest to Sept. 15, has been recognized as Battle of Britain Sunday. Last year the program was revised by the Air Force Officer’s Working Group of the Royal United Services Institute of Vancouver Island and the Air Crew Associations of Vancouver Island and Saanich/Gulf Islands to include all Canadian airmen and women past, present, and future. The new event is now called the Air Forces Memorial Ceremony.
“This format recognizes the fact that veterans of the Second World War are in the winter of their lives and most are no longer able to participate in a marching parade,” said retired colonel John Eggenberger of the Air Crew Association of Vancouver Island. “By maintaining the mid-September date, we remember not only those who fought in the Battle of Britain, but honour all who served during and after World War Two,” said Eggenberger.  “It is our aim to remember the past while remaining consistent with the spirit of Winston Churchill’s speech that praised the fighter pilots and bomber crews with the words, ‘Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few.”
-30-


----------



## K225 (22 Sep 2008)

The VWOC open house in Gatineau saw the Vintage Wings team up with the Russell Group, and Canadian Warplane Heritage to provide a great day of flying,
Check out the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ8hCa3q1Uc


----------



## observor 69 (22 Sep 2008)

To: NEC, Wings and Groups, 650 members of the AFAC, RCAF Airwomen Association and Staff



For your information. 



Hello, all.

Please mark your schedule on Monday and don't miss this new series (French notice is attached):

=================

Discovery Channel's "Daily Planet" to air first Centennial of Flight segment

Tune in to Discovery Channel's "Daily Planet" program on Monday 22 Sept at 7 & 11 pm EST. 

This marks the first in a series of special segments "Daily Planet" will air between now and the week of February 23, 2009 to celebrate the Canadian Centennial of Flight.  Monday night's segment will feature the outstanding work done by the personnel of AETE (Aerospace Engineering Test Establishment <http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/4wing/squadron/aete_e.asp> ) at 4 Wing Cold Lake on the seat fittings and pull throughs for the "Hawk One".

<http://www.hawkone.ca/> project. Stay abreast of developments for the Centennial of Flight at www.airforce.canadiancentennialofflight.ca .


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that Baden; I am definitely going to watch that. I had a chance to get a close up on Saturday at the Vintage Wings open house. We are so lucky to have them in the area.

I hope these show up for everyone else...
















I can't wait to see it as a Golden Hawk!


----------



## K225 (23 Sep 2008)

Hi Moody can't see your pics.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Sep 2008)

K225 said:
			
		

> Hi Moody can't see your pics.


Ya, I guess the site I uploaded them to was temporary. I have attached them, but I don't know how they will look.


----------



## WingsofFury (27 Sep 2008)

Nice photos Moody, looks like it was an incredible day!

Attila


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Sep 2008)

Tutor seat in a F-86??


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Sep 2008)

> Tutor seat in a F-86??


Weird eh? I caught the episode of Daily Planet that showed them installing the seat. They had to make sure that their pilot's were going to be in one piece after they ejected so they did some testing with the largest of the Pilots in the seat while manually lifting the seat up the rails and out of the aircraft. They have done a lot of work on the aircraft and you could see a lot of the new parts and surfaces. If you look at the pictures in my previous post, you can see some of them. They had it completely apart in the video I saw. Actually, you can see some of the work they have done <a href="http://www.vintagewings.ca/page?a=67&lang=en-CA"> here </a>



			
				WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Nice photos Moody, looks like it was an incredible day!
> 
> Attila



It was! I expected to have a tour of the hangar and to see the VWoC aircraft on the ground; nothing more. There were actually a lot of other participants both on the ground and in the air. It was probably the best fly-in of the year. I think the Mustang is my favorite...


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Sep 2012)

It's Battle of Britain Sunday, again: time to salute the brave young men (almost all young, almost all men, too) - many Canadian - who fought and won a vital battle which helped secure Britain as a firm base from which the allies could attack and, eventually, defeat Germany.


----------



## Occam (16 Sep 2012)

As usual, there will be a ceremony commemorating Battle of Britain Sunday at the Canada Aviation and Space Museum in Ottawa this morning between 1030 and 1200, with flypasts by vintage and current aircraft of the RCAF.

I'm sure the "Wings over Gatineau" airshow (today, 1100-1600) will also fit something into their show as well to commemorate the occasion.  The Snowbirds, CF-18 Demonstration flight, and heritage aircraft will be appearing.


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Sep 2012)

The Lancaster went tech the day before and sadly couldn't fly, so the fighters formed up together.  These are from Gatineau the morning of Sunday's show.


----------

